# going to learn to play guitar



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

or bass, I haven't decided yet. Whichever one I find on eBay for the lowest price? :lol 

Anyway yeah I don't have a head for music at all, even though I played the violin for a while back in the day...but whatever it's worth a try anyway right? I love music too much to not know how to play it.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great Angelica. Music is wonderful. Isn't it? 

Even though you don't have a head for it, it's worth trying to see if it's for you and the joy of playing and creating music. 

I play piano and it does wonders for so many things, whether playing a piece someone has written or improvising. 

Anyway good luck with trying.

Best wishes and have fun!

Sincerely, 
Gerard


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

you totally want to play the guitar and not bass. nothing against the bass players we might have on the board, but it's a pretty boring instrunment in my opinion.

a guitar is far more versatile, any piece of music can pretty much be transcribed for and played on the guitar.


----------



## sonic cat (Sep 12, 2007)

Good for you! I've played guitar/bass for about 10 years now and I honestly don't know what I'd do without them. If you have any questions, PM me and I can help you out. Have fun!


----------



## Lance-T (Oct 2, 2008)

That's a brilliant idea. My brother plays and he was telling me how it excercises every part of your brain, creative, cognitive, controlling physical movement etc. I wish I had time to learn!


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Excellent idea! I don't know what I'd do without my instruments. I don't really believe what colonelpoop says, the bass can be a lot of fun if you work at it. If you're looking for a very cheap guitar or bass you should take a look at Agile and SX. They can be found here: http://www.rondomusic.com/. They have a reputation for being great value instruments and would most likely be better than the cheapest that you can find on ebay . Just browse around the internet and music stores, check reviews and I'm sure you'll find something you like.


----------



## Kerrick (Jun 3, 2008)

Depressed people play the best music.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

I'd go with guitar also...bass is fun and its alot easier to get the basic techniques down, but guitar is much more rewarding (for me at least)

guitar is life-changing! :banana


----------

